# YouTube



## MeAndMyRats (Jul 5, 2013)

Hey guys! I have a YouTube channel called ColorfulCritterCare, I do rat and hamster and lizard care videos on it, so if you guys ever wanna check it out, please do so I at the moment have 47 subs, and 700 videos views


----------



## Lovingly (Jun 24, 2013)

Defently checking it out ^u^


----------

